# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مقتل وجرح جنود إسرائيليين في كمين للمقاومة بغزة

## mylife079

مقتل وجرح جنود إسرائيليين في كمين للمقاومة بغزة 


أحد جنود الاحتلال الجرحى في معارك غزة الاثنين (الفرنسية) 

أفادت مصادر خاصة للجزيرة بأن المقاومة قتلت ثلاثة جنود إسرائيليين وأصابت ثلاثين آخرين بجروح في المواجهات التي جرت مساء الاثنين على عدة محاور في *قطاع غزة*. وأضافت المصادر أنه تم استدراج وحدة إسرائيلية خاصة إلى منزل ملغم في المنطقة الشمالية من القطاع ثم قام رجال المقاومة بتفجيره. 
وتحدث مراسل الجزيرة عن اشتباكات عنيفة بين عناصر من المقاومة الفلسطينية والقوات الإسرائيلية البرية التي تتقدم ببطء على خمسة محاور، اثنان شمال القطاع ومثلهما في الشرق وواحد في مدينة رفح الجنوبية. 
كما أوضح المراسل تامر المسحال أن الاشتباكات في اليوم الثالث من *الهجوم البري* على قطاع غزة تتركز في محيط بلدتي بيت حانون وبيت لاهيا شمال القطاع، وفي محيط حي التفاح وشرق حي الزيتون شرق غزة، واستهدفت قوات الاحتلال هذه المناطق بموجة من القصف المدفعي والبحري، مما رفع عدد الشهداء حتى مساء الاثنين إلى أكثر من 550. 
وأفادت وكالة قدس برس أن المقاومة الفلسطينية تخوض منذ الساعات الأولى لمساء الاثنين مواجهات عنيفة مع القوات الإسرائيلية على التخوم الشرقية لمنطقة جباليا الواقعة شمال قطاع غزة، وسط توقعات بمحاولات إسرائيلية للتقدم في المنطقة. 
وأعلنت كتائب القسام الجناح العسكري لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية *(حماس)* اليوم الاثنين أن مقاتليها تمكنوا من إصابة طائرة إسرائيلية بنيران المضادات الأرضية عندما كانت تحلق في شمال قطاع غزة. 
وهذه هي المرة الثانية التي تعلن فيها الكتائب إصابة طائرة إسرائيلية دون أن تعترف المصادر الإسرائيلية بذلك. 
كما أكدت الكتائب أنها قنصت أربعة من جنود الاحتلال واستهدفت دبابة كما فجرت ثلاث عبوات وعاودت قصف قاعدة "حتسور" بصاروخ غراد وناحل عوز بصاروخي قسام. 
وتؤكد المقاومة في غزة أنها ألحقت خسائر كبيرة بالاحتلال الإسرائيلي، حيث أفاد عضو المكتب السياسي لحماس محمد نزال أن كتائب القسام تمكنت من قتل 12 ضابطا وجنديا وإصابة 48 آخرين بجروح خلال الـ24 ساعة الأولى من المعركة البرية. 
كما تبنت سرايا القدس الجناح العسكري لحركة الجهاد الإسلامي تفجير عبوة ناسفة في قوة إسرائيلية جنوب حي الزيتون. 


*المقاومة تقول إن جيش الاحتلال يخفي الحجم الحقيقي لخسائره بالقطاع (الفرنسية)* 



*مرحلة جديدة*
يأتي ذلك في وقت يقول جيش الاحتلال إنه بدأ المرحلة الثانية من الهجوم البري والمتمثلة بتوسيع رقعة العمليات والتقدم تجاه المناطق المأهولة بالسكان في مناطق شمال القطاع. 
وأصدر جيش الاحتلال تحذيرات إلى
سكان مدينة غزة بضرورة إخلاء منازلهم تمهيدا لقصفها. 
وتستهدف المرحلة الجديدة "معالجة جذرية" لبنى المقاومة الفلسطينية من خلال استهداف أعضائها في معاقلهم، والبحث عن مخابئ الأسلحة ومختبرات تصنيع القذائف والاستيلاء على مزيد من محطات إطلاق الصواريخ. 
ويتوقع الإسرائيليون أن تكون تلك المرحلة هي الأصعب ويمكن أن يتكبدوا خلالها مزيدا من الخسائر، في ظل صعوبة تحرك الدبابات التي ستكون في مرمى عناصر المقاومة حيث اعترف الغزاة بمقتل أحد الجنود وإصابة أكثر من أربعين آخرين بجروح. 
ورغم الهجوم البري واصلت فصائل المقاومة إطلاق *الصواريخ* على إسرائيل، حيث أفاد مراسل الجزيرة بالجانب الإسرائيلي أن المقاومة أطلقت اليوم 25صاروخا وصل بعضها إلى مواقع شمالي أسدود لأول مرة وسقطت أربعة على بلدة سديروت. 
وفي وقت سابق سقطت صواريخ المقاومة على أهداف إسرائيلية حيث استهدف القصف لأول مرة قاعدة تسليم العسكرية -وهي أكبر قاعدة برية جنوبي إسرائيل- ومدينة أسدود وقاعدة زيكيم العسكرية ومستوطنة سديروت. 


*القصف الإسرائيلي تواصل اليوم على قطاع غزة واستهدف مواقع مدنية (الفرنسية)* 


*استشهاد عائلة*
في غضون ذلك واصل جيش الاحتلال قصف غزة برا وبحرا وجوا حيث شملت أهدافه اليوم منزل 
النائب في المجلس التشريعي
الفلسطيني عن حركة حماس مشير المصري ما أدى إلى تدميره
واشتعال النيران فيه دون وقوع إصابات. 
وقد أسفر قصف بيت كان يؤوي مجلس عزاء في بيت حانون عن استشهاد أربعة أشخاص وإصابة أربعين آخرين، في حين أسفر قصف سابق لبيت في مخيم الشاطئ عن استشهاد عائلة بأكملها مكونة من أب وأم وخمسة أطفال. 
وأفاد مراسل الجزيرة تامر المسحال أن ذلك القصف مصدره زورق، مشيرا إلى أنه تم انتشال جثث ثلاثة أطفال من تحت الأنقاض في حي الزيتون بينما استشهد طفلان آخران متأثرين بجروحهما. 
كما استهدفت إحدى الغارات الإسرائيلية مركز الرعاية الصحية غرب مدينة غزة، واستهدفت غارتان أخريان كلا من مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز قرب بلدة بيت حانون وسوق الفالوجا في مخيم جباليا شمال القطاع.

----------


## mylife079

*مصدر عسكري إسرائيلي: مقتل 3 جنود وإصابة 24 بجروح في قصف لدبابة إسرائيلية بالخطأ شمال غزة*

----------


## محمد العزام

انشاء الله رح يستمر مقتل الجنود الاسرائيليين

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا على المرور محمد_

----------

